# vhs to cd



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

hi everyone can enyone tell me if there is a way to convert vhs tapes to cd's using the computer thanks:wave:


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Without getting too technical, you will need the following hardware and software to get the job done:

A video source (VCR, for example) with s-video or RCA video output.

A video input device for your computer. Most PCs today have a supplemental s-video or RCA video output port attached to the video card (where your monitor plugs into the back of your computer). What you will need, however, is a video card that has a video input port, so that you can import the video from the VCR to your computer. If your video card does not have a video-in port, you will need to pick up a designated video capture card from your local computer store, or replace your current video card with one capable of video-in. In either case, make sure the card has an s-video or RCA input port on it (and not just a coax [cable TV] connection, for example).

A video cable to go from the video source (VCR) to your computer.

Video editing software. This will most likely come with your video input device, or you can use Virtual Dub (free). I personally use Virtual Dub editing the video tutorials that are packaged with my supplemental eBooks.

Once the video has been recorded to the PC, you will most likely want to compress the video and audio streams into another format so that it will all fit on 1 CD. You can use Virtual Dub for audio and video compression (the DivX codec will most likely offer you the best video compression). Hint: video rendering is typically not done at the time of capture, as it is very CPU intensive.

If you plan on playing the CD or DVD on your home DVD system and want to be able to choose scenes using menu selections, you will need to use some type of CD / DVD Mastering Software (such as Ashampoo CD Burning Suite). Hint: simply recording the video compilation to disc using run-of-the-mill CD burning software will only allow you to play the video on your computer. 

from: http://www.infopackets.com/channels...onvert_vhs_video_and_archive_to_dvd_or_cd.htm


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for all your help l just got this new computer and l have recorded and burnt live tv .l have a lot of vhs and beta tapes l would like to save to cd's. l have to do everything with windows media center .l have wintv-hvr-1600 card but it won't record it just plays.l get a error no data from start encoder thanks jim


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Try giving this program a shot.

http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

hi virtual dub error ASF files are not supported . these are the video files from live tv that l copyied using windows media center

when l try to play a video file on wintv l get an error stream dshow error connection pins reader;splitter there is no common media type between these pins 0x80040207


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

River,

What I did was hook up my VCR into the computer, tune the PC to channel 3, press play and record the tape as if it were a TV show using the digital video recorder function in MS Media Center. This creates DVR-MS files. Then it's just a matter of finding them on your hard drive and using Roxio or other burning program to get them to DVD's. (You're unlikely to fit much video onto a CD.) But these can only be played back on a PC .

If you want to convert them out of DVR-MS format see HERE


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for your help.l have recorded some tv shows using wmc but the files are to big to burn l have to find a way to separate them.l tried using SID video cutter and splitter but it don't seem to work it freezes the program thanks jim


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Try the conversion as linked in my previous post, then the splitting software may work. DVR-MS is a proprietary format and you know how MS is with their ...well you know...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Or you can skip the DVR-MS format altogether and use one of these:

LINK


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

l'm using digital media convertion program to change the file to a wm file but it's taking a long time .l'll let you know how it works .


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

digital media converter works l was able to separate files . what is the best file to convert to if l want to burn to a dvd and watch it on my dvd player and tv thanks jim


----------

